# Much safer in the Hotel Parking lot than in the woods



## Take em55 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had some business up in Estes Park CO area and took a ride up into the Rocky mountain national Park. Did not see a single Elk the entire time in the park, however when I pulled into the Hotel parking lot, these 2 characters were hanging around the patio in front of somebody's room.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hell of a tree stand right above them.


----------



## Take em55 (Oct 27, 2008)

ND decoy said:


> Hell of a tree stand right above them.


You could poke em in the eye from up there.


----------

